# Walk on headboat/party boat in Daytonato Melbourne Florida area?



## PatSea (Oct 10, 2004)

Does anyone know where I can find a walk on headboat or party boat on the Florida coast fron say Daytona to Melbourne to do some ocean fishing? I'm not talking about a 6 pack boat, but a large party boat.I'll be in the area next week and I only have enough time to sneak in a 1/2 day of fishing. I've found several on the internet but they run an all day trip and I don't have that much time. I don't care what we catch or don't catch, I just need to get out and wet a line and soak up some sun!


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

There is/was a half day boat out of port canaveral. Makes for a great day trip being just north of cocoa beech, home of Ron Jons surf shop. Shopping in the morning and fishing in the afternoon. The boat we were on was luch included (greasy burger and chips) and all the beer you wanted. We had a blast as it was spring break and the boat was full of familys on vacation who all entered the big fish pot. The winds were out of the west so it was calm for the firt couple miles out the it got progressivly rougher until the only 2 not puking were the capt., first mate, my cousin and myself. We won the big fish pot, couple hundred had a cooler full of fish and were so drunk we had to call a cab. Sorry for rambling on.

I would check in New Symrna, south of daytona 15 min. or in port canaveral.

Scott


----------

